# Cedar Oil as an Insecticide?



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Has anyone used cedar oil in the home as an insecticide?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We got cedar oil to use as a deterrent for Mosquitos around the house. By the time it arrived the Mosquitos were gone LOL

I've heard good things about it though


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I've heard really good things about it, and my friend sells a ton of it to spray once a week as a flea/tick repellent.

I just hate the smell, I couldn't get used to it lol.


----------

